# Here's a Brunswick Stew recipe for the stew lovers out there



## huntnnut (Apr 1, 2005)

To start with here are the ingredients you'll need.

3 - Whole Chickens
2 - Boston Butts, appx. 5 lbs. each
1 lb. - Ground Chuck
3 Gal. or #10 can - Diced Tomatoes
1-1/2 Gal. -  Whole Kernal Corn White & Yellow mixed
1/2 Cup - Apple Cider Vinager 
2-3 - Vidalia Onions (Optional)  
Worcestershire Sauce - To Taste
Cayene Pepper - To Taste
Salt - To Taste
Black Pepper - To Taste

Place all meat whole in large stock pot and completely cover with water.  Bring meat to a boil on high then turn down to a simmer for appx. 2 hours or until meat is done.  Note: The lower the heat and the longer it cooks the better.  Once the meat is done, strain the stock and set it aside for use later.  Once the meat has cooled enough to handle, de-bone it.  Run all meat corn and tomatoes through a grinder twice.  Once the grinding has been completed combine the ingredients back into the pot including the apple cider vinager.  Add the reserved stock as required for the consistency wanted.  Add Worcestershire sauce, salt, black pepper and cayene pepper to taste.  Mixture then should be stirred constantly on very low heat for appx. 1 hour.

Enjoy!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 1, 2005)

how big a pot do ya need for that Milt.


Sounds like it'll serve a couple folks too.  Sounds real good


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 1, 2005)

Rich, I believe a 30 qt. pot would work fine.  I'd recommend either a heavy cast iron pot or one of those new SS pots with the extra thick bottoms on them.  The thick bottom helps to distribute the heat more evenly which helps to prevent the stew from burning.  Once the tomatoes and corn is added to the mixture it will burn easily due to the sugars in them.

It will feed quite a few for awhile... 

However, it can be frozen and just reheated. 

Trust me, it is good...


----------



## Walkie Takie (Apr 1, 2005)

*Ready  to eat  NOW //////////*

Hey mel ,  sounds very good , but you need to throw away  that ( grinder )     smoke that meat and then pull  it apart                   I need texture       
 w/t


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 1, 2005)

Steve,

The recipe above is similar to what Holcombs and Heavy's serve.  

I'm sure variations of the recipe would be good also, though I love it just the way it is....


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 1, 2005)

Sounds good to me!  But I'd leave it pulled too.... Grind it up too much and I'll be hungry again an hour later... Which I usually am, anyhoo..... *LOL*


----------



## CAL (Apr 1, 2005)

Sounds like a winner to me Nut!I  have made some almost exactly the way you said and it was de.....licious!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 1, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me!  But I'd leave it pulled too.... Grind it up too much and I'll be hungry again an hour later... Which I usually am, anyhoo..... *LOL*



Delton, you wouldn't get hungry any time soon if you combined it with some good ole BBQ, ribs and baked beans.  That or soppin it up with some good ole loaf a bread...

Cal, yea this is the good ole fashioned southern style recipe that is somewhat hard to find up in these parts anymore....


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 1, 2005)

Milt, I bet you're right!

If we weren't doing hamburgers, hotdogs, and chicken for the family tomorrow I'd try that recipe!  Sounds good... 

Rainy day like this, BBQ and Brunswick stew would hit the spot!


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope you have a shed to cook under...


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 1, 2005)

Nope, just gonna wing it best we can..


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 1, 2005)

Good luck, though I think the rain is suppose to be out of here tonight so you should be OK.

All this talk about BBQ has got me wanting some for lunch.  I reckon I'll see ya'll in an hour or so...


----------



## Tuck (Apr 21, 2005)

*Stew*

Your recipe looks wonderful.

My family's recipe is a lot like yours but I use beef brisket instead of ground chuck.

Maybe it is time to do a batch   

Tuck


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 21, 2005)

Tuck, thanks and let me know when yours is ready...


----------



## Paddle (May 8, 2005)

Hey, I tried the recipe with a few changes and it turned out great!!! As I was making it I wrote down how much I was adding. It made around 75-80 cups. They should call it 100 dollar stew!!


----------



## huntnnut (May 8, 2005)

Paddle, glad you enjoyed it....  

It's not cheap to make, thats for sure!  Thats why when you go buy some its so expensive.  I usually pay around $20 to $25 a gallon for it, if I buy it already made and I consider that a bargain....


----------



## Handgunner (May 8, 2005)

If it's that expensive to make, just UPS me a bowl..


----------



## huntnnut (May 8, 2005)

Delton, the insurance would make it cost prohibitive....


----------



## Handgunner (May 8, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Delton, the insurance would make it cost prohibitive....


 So in short, what you are trying to say is "it's gonna cost ya no matter what, may as well make it yourself".


----------



## dbone (May 8, 2005)

Thanks !!
My late great uncle Buford used to make a Brunswick stew for the family reunions but died before ever giving up the recipe and I do believe thats it !! I'm going to quietly bring a big batch of that to the next reunion and watch to see how many people get to lookin around for old Buford


----------



## huntnnut (May 8, 2005)

dbone said:
			
		

> Thanks !!
> My late great uncle Buford used to make a Brunswick stew for the family reunions but died before ever giving up the recipe and I do believe thats it !! I'm going to quietly bring a big batch of that to the next reunion and watch to see how many people get to lookin around for old Buford



Dbone, they gonna think that stew is so good that it's done raised the dead...   

Good luck with it!


----------



## Limbshaker (May 10, 2005)

Huntnut, I was supposed to compete in the "Brunswick Stewbilee", in Brunswick, GA last October.......but Chemo was kicking my butt and I couldn't go....planning on it this fall though.......
HHH


----------



## huntnnut (May 10, 2005)

BEARDGITTER, 

If your stew recipe is half as good as your Fried Turkey Injection Marinade/Rub recipe is then you would have been a shoe in for 1st place in any competition.... 

Btw, good luck with those chemo treatments!  We'll put you on our prayer list for sure.


----------



## Limbshaker (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments......and especially thanks for the prayers
HHH


----------



## HT2 (May 11, 2005)

*Milton..........*

Just got ahead and cook it and let me know when it's ready.........

One more thing.........

Please make sure there are enough saltines to eat with it......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 11, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Just got ahead and cook it and let me know when it's ready.........
> 
> One more thing.........
> 
> Please make sure there are enough saltines to eat with it......


ARE YOU COMPLETLY UNCULTURED ..YOU EAT CORNBREAD WITH BRUNSWICK STEW.


----------



## huntnnut (May 11, 2005)

Man, don't ya'll know nuttin!...  

You eat stew with loaf of bread and some folks even like to pour the stew over a slice...


----------



## Vernon Holt (May 11, 2005)

*Brunswick Stew*

Nut:  This is indeed an authenic recipe for Brunswick Stew.  Only thing missing would be 2 or 3 large Vidalia Onions.

Old time stew makers always ground the meat as shown so as to get the blend of flavors.  They cooked their stew three or four hours, and very slowly.  It will stick at the drop of your hat, so near constant stirring is essential.

Stew served all over today which contains fillers like peas and potatoes should be avoided as it is not the real McCoy.

The cost of meat today makes it very expensive, but it is truly worth it!!

Vernon


----------



## Mac (May 11, 2005)

I make about a 10 gallon batch every other year and freeze.

My recipe is similar to the above mention, except I use equal weight of chicken, pork and beef.  I pull the meat, never grind.
I use fresh tomatos and pepper.

I always judge a BBQ place by their Stew.  

Agree, a good stew is expensive and it takes a long time to prepare.

This is making me hungry,  wish I had brought some for lunch.
I guess the grilled deer tinderloin will have to do for lunch today.


----------



## huntnnut (May 11, 2005)

Mr. Vernon, you have a good eye...  

You're absolutely correct, one must have some vidalia's in it.

I don't know how I could have left out the onions...  

My bad, I'll go to my corner now... 

Seriously, thanks for pointing that out and btw, I agree with you on those fillers.  I got some stew up in the carolinas one time with lima beans and all kind of stuff in it.  I thought to myself this ain't Brunswick Stew this is vegetable soup...


----------



## HT2 (May 11, 2005)

*No. G...........*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> ARE YOU COMPLETLY UNCULTURED ..YOU EAT CORNBREAD WITH BRUNSWICK STEW.


O.K........

WHATEVER!!!!!!!

I don't care if it's cornbread, loaf bread (Colonial white of course), or saltines..........I eat's 'em all!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 11, 2005)

I Can Live With That


----------



## Limbshaker (May 11, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> O.K........
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't care if it's cornbread, loaf bread (Colonial white of course), or saltines..........I eat's 'em all!!!!!!!


Yeah, with some cracklin's in it
HHH


----------



## Paddle (May 15, 2005)

I'm about ready to make another batch of stew. I've been letting everyone try it and I'm about out.


----------



## Tony R (May 23, 2005)

huntnnut
I used your stew recipe and cook a large pot this weekend. I changes the meat slightly so I would not have to grind so much,5lbs ground beef, 5lbs ground pork, 3 chickens. I also threw a half dozen onion with the butter and beef cube in the middle on the grill while cooking a pork shoulder . Everything turned out great. Thanks for posting info.


----------



## huntnnut (May 29, 2005)

You're welcome Tony and glad you enjoyed it....  

Btw, variations are a good thing.  I do it all the time myself.


----------



## Mac (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT

About time for another batch,


----------



## bettyboop (Oct 22, 2007)

Boy, some good homemade brunswick stew sounds great about now.  I sure do miss my grandparents brunswick stew.  Remember them cooking all day on a cool Saturday a.m.  It's hard to find good brunswick stew nowdays.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello folks, been awhile since I wandered in last and I couldn't help but to add a reply on this one.

This is a good stew recipe and I need to ask Huntnut if he's been in my recipe data base? 

I've been cooking this stew for as long as I can remember and it is a dog gone great recipe. My Granddad made a similiar stew for the family reunions when we were kids. But they added potatoes as well. About 3-5 lbs or so depending on how much stew they made. I dropped the potato's years ago though. 

Someone mentioned that potato's were not part of a "real stew", however I beg to differ. In the "old days", the day when my Grandads were kids, (80-90 years ago) meat was even more valuable in the sense, than today. The stews were made from the hog heads and potato's and onion's were used as fillers to stretch the stew into more servings. It was a way to feed more with less (money) so to speak.

I remember, growing up on a farm, when we killed hogs (10-15 at a time) in the fall several heads were used for stew. My Mom, Aunt's and "Granny" would peel the potato's and onions while the men folk cooked the head's down in one pot and the chicken in another. The chickens came straight from the chicken house. Tomatoes and onions from the garden. And the corn from the field. 

Then all the meat was shredded off of the bone and everything was run through the grinder and added back to the pot and cooked until the potato's and onions were done. They made 45 - 60 gallons and it was a feast. After it cooled it was packed in containers and frozen for use throughout the winter months

But over the years many folks got away from the hog head and this recipe developed.(Man I miss those days............on second thought, not really. lol)

Speaking of variations, I use about 15 lbs of chicken, 5-8 lbs of pork (whatever is on sale) and 3-5 lbs of beef, usually a big roast, but again whatever is on sale and I grind it after cooking.

Something I've found that will save time and money is to buy split chicken breast when they run them on sale and freeze them until needed. Less de-boning and less fat. I've actually bought them cheaper than whole chicken's when Kroger had a big sale going.

And speaking of fat, I cook the beef and pork separate from the chicken and separate from each other. Usually the night before on the stove. I only cook the chicken in the stew pot. The finished product is much improved in my opinion. Using that method, season the meats as you normally would. And like I mentioned it saves a lot of time.

I also use a little ketchup for additional flavoring and only use a gallon of yellow corn, well drained.

Another variation is, since the season just opened, what better than to use than a huge chunk of venison. Good ol' fresh deer meat. Use it as a sub for the beef and part of the pork. 


As far as peas, lima's and all those other beans, I agree, that's vegetable soup not Brunswick Stew.

I guess the bottom line is personal taste and pleasure, but with this basic recipe you can't go wrong. No matter how it's done, it's a good stew.

And a good electric grinder comes in handy. There's several $100 - $150 models available now that work great for making these stews, not to mention grinding your own deer.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm glad someone bumped this...I've made 4 batches of this I believe over the last year and still have about 4-5 2 serving bags in the freezer.  It's a great recipe indeed!


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the meat ground as well.  I had a buddy that used to make it with big chunks of meat in it just was not quite the same.


----------

